# What Tree would provide the earliest pollen source in North Texas?



## dandio (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm considering adding a few trees to the yard and was considering helping out the bees at the same time. What tree would provide an extremely early pollen source in North Texas - to give my gals a head start.. any ideas?

Thanks!

Daniel


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Red maple is usually the early pollen source around here, and of course mountain cedar.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

I haven't figured out where it's coming from, but my bees were bringing in white pollen all week. Elms are the first I notice around 
here.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Dan, in our area we've had pollen already from elm, Mt Cedar, boxwood, and probably something I don't know about. Also, boxelder is supposed to be good early on. Plant vitex, cherry larurel, texas sage and the hollies for good bee food. The elm tree makes early pollen and the cedar elm makes late pollen (both important to the bee's cycle of life). HTH 

I hope you find that queen you need real soon Dan.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Eucalyptus blooms very early.
Almonds are first of March.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Elm is definitely coming in. My eyes are itching.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Pussywillow and red maple are the earliest trees I know of for pollen.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> Pussywillow and red maple are the earliest trees I know of for pollen.


Boxelder is the local maple tree in North Texas and pussywillow is late Feb or early Mar.


----------

